# 1969 GTO Bucket Seat Question



## SW63 (Aug 7, 2012)

While leaning on the passenger seat of my 1969 GTO to adjust the passenger window I had put enough force on the seat to cause it to pop out. I can't seem to get the seat back in properly now and it is just about completely reclined or the other position is straight vertical neither position being secure. I don't know the correct terminology but the bracket under the seat does not appear to be in the right spot. Any help would be really appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Depends on where it broke. Can you send photos?

Bear


----------

